# VHD files



## balanga (Sep 26, 2017)

Is there any way to read Windows VHD files using FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2017)

They're just disk images, similar to VMDK, but using a different format. You should be able to import it in Virtualbox.


----------

